# Was programmiert ihr so?



## Guest (29. Feb 2004)

Hi,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mich in den nächsten Wochen / Monaten / Jahren  :wink: mit Java vertraut zu machen.

Deshalb würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr so programmiert? Wie "mächtig" ist Java denn?

Ciao, Nono.


----------



## sigma (29. Feb 2004)

hab mir ein java-datenbank-framework aufgebaut. das bildet mir automatisch die datenbank in java nach. natürlich auch mit den datenbankdatentypen und den berechtigungen. oder die nullable frage wurde auch gelöste.
zudem kamen noch so kleine sachen wie einzlene spalten in einer jtable darzustellen. oder eine jcombobox zurückgeben lassen.
alles wichtige ist in diesem framewok behinhaltet.

ein kleiner messenger wie icq hat mein kolleg und ich gemacht. also mit filetransfere, multichat, broadcast, statuswechsel, .... das ganze basiert auf einem eigenen protokoll.

naja und dann noch vieles mehr. aber ich denke das sind die zwei programme, an denen ich am längsten hatte.


java ist sehr mächtig. hatte mal einen lehrer der ein tool für ein spital programmiert hatte. dort war die ganze organisation der patienten, räume, ops, .... drin. also das toool war riesig.
und sun möchte ja ein java-desktop für linux bauen. der sollte nur auf java laufen und nicht mehr die gnome-libraries verwenden. auch das jre sollte dann wegfallen.
also du siehst. java ist sehr mächtig.


----------



## Beni (29. Feb 2004)

Ich habe mich vorallem mit graphischen Oberflächen beschäftigt.

Und in diesem Fall hat sich Swing als sehr praktisch erwiesen. Es bietet *sehr* viele Möglichkeiten kleine (und grosse) Änderungen an Standartkomponenten zu machen.

Und für die Datenstrukturen die ich geschrieben habe...
... ein GC ist wirklich eine feine Sache  8)


----------



## Roar (29. Feb 2004)

jo ich beschäftige mich im moment auch hauptsächlich mit desktop programmen, also swing und bin grad dabei das gebrächlichste zu lernen ( java.util, java.io und so) dann werd ich meine netzwerkkenntnisse vertiefen... dann xml, dann jdbc.. aber das hat noch zeit  ich bin ja erst 14


----------



## EagleEye (1. Mrz 2004)

ich hab bis jetzt nur taschenrechner gebaut der letzte sollte in den nächsten wochen fertig werden und dann mal sehn warscheinlich mal versuchen nen tabellenverarbeitungs prog in der art wie exel zu machen aba viel billiger


----------



## DonJure (2. Mrz 2004)

Programmiere Black Jack...

Bin jetzt ca bei der Hälfte...

Für meine Zockerfreunde )


----------



## Kerberus (2. Mrz 2004)

Ein Programm zu einem physikalischen Experiment, das mit Brechung von Laserlicht zu tun hat.


----------



## Tobias (3. Mrz 2004)

Informationsmanagementsystem...


----------



## bygones (3. Mrz 2004)

meine aktuelle Aufgabe:
"For a given set of proteins, calculate the minimal connecting interaction network if it exists. Provide statistics, and visualize it." 
 :wink: 
Also schönes Algorithmen hacken und visualisierung......


----------



## Stefan1200 (3. Mrz 2004)

Ich darf für diese Frage doch auf meine Homepage verweisen? ;-)
http://www.stefan1200.de


----------



## bygones (3. Mrz 2004)

@stefan
meinst du meine fragestellung - wenn ja bin ich blind oder .... konnte nichts finden  :cry:


----------



## AlArenal (3. Mrz 2004)

Prozessvisualisierung


----------



## DP (3. Mrz 2004)

verwaltung von lebensversicherugen, datenfluss zwischen diversen applikationen sicherstellen.

aber nicht mehr lange - dann gehts endlich zurück in die handelsbranche.


----------



## Calamitous (3. Mrz 2004)

Browser Ansätze 
http://www.fh-stpoelten.ac.at/~tm031041/


----------



## Roar (3. Mrz 2004)

"Projekt Manager"
ihr werdet noch informiert


----------



## Vatar (3. Mrz 2004)

Schiffeversenken und ne kleine Werkstadtverwaltung

also Anfänger  8)


----------



## DP (3. Mrz 2004)

Vatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schiffeversenken und ne kleine Werkstadtverwaltung
> 
> also Anfänger  8)



was ist denn eine werkstadt?!


----------



## Manfred (3. Mrz 2004)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vatar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ein Programm für die Stadtverwaltung von Werk  :wink:


----------



## bummerland (4. Mrz 2004)

:lol:    :lol: [schild=1 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]lol[/schild]


----------



## Stefan1200 (4. Mrz 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @stefan
> meinst du meine fragestellung - wenn ja bin ich blind oder .... konnte nichts finden  :cry:



Nein, ich ging jetzt auf die Original Fragestellung dieses Threads aus.
Ansonsten Zitiere ich immer, damit man weiß, wen ich meine ;-).


----------

